# 2 / 3 / 4 blades Do Tell ....



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Dave,

This site is a good one for boat propeller basics and beyond.

http://unitedboaterscoop.com/html/propeller-basics-part3.html

The problem is they just don't make small engine propellers with the same performance characteristics as the larger ones that evolved from racing. I.E. I have never seen a raker surface piercing prop for a 15 HP. We raced the old Hurricane and Lightning Mercurys with a 2 blade prop. I haven't seen a 2 blade for a long time, other than a weedless version.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you Frank You are a Gem...

I found a 2 Blade 11 Pitch 8 spline on E-Bay Last Night ( Had to search through over 1000 Merc Props to find it ) That's all I know about it at this point LOL I wil Know more when I get it ...

But running it Under a "foil" on a 100 pound hull Should Do somthing ... ;-)

Dave

Gotta save up for some Tabs !!!


----------

